# Need new brakes



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

I dropped my cruze off for an oil change this morning at my dealer and while they were doing the oil change they check my tires and brakes. They called and let me know I need to get new brakes and it would cost $280. Is this something I could do myself? And if so how difficult is it?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Yes depending on what needs to be done. How many miles do you have on your car? Front pads are the easiest. Neeed 12 mm socket and a C clamp to compress the caliper. Ask them why you need brakes. Unless there is a problem with the calipers, anything less than @45000 miles should not require new brakes. Sounds to me like they are trying to "drum up business". Are there any signs the brakes are not working? There are plenty of places that do brake work and cost less. Get a second opinion before spending $280. I will send a how to on how to replace front brake pads to Extreme for self help tips. They are by far the easiest and require few tools. Back brakes esp if you have drums typically only need adjusting until @80000 miles.

See my DIY 
[h=3]DIY how to replace brake pads. [/h]The process is not difficult PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Agree with Patman, what are they saying needs to be done for that price? Brakes are really similar to most GM cars. Here's a link for a Hub replacement that goes through the tools required to do the brakes. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-h...bearing-lug-stud-no-pictures-camera-died.html

Another thing to look at would be youtube. I remember one person named Richpin that did a fair amount of video's repairing Saturns and Impala's. One video Impala front hub replacement shows removal of the brakes. 

If there's no pulsation in the brake pedal, I doubt you need Rotors on a 2011 new car. Most GM service dealers will run a special for $99.00 pad replacement with labor.. Catch the time where they run the $25.00 Mail in rebate, and you could get these cheaper. Problem with a shop, is they are going to get you for turning the rotors, or replacement. The more I learn the more I'm a fan of if it doesn't vibrate or shake the wheel, put on new pads and go.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

$280 is a very typical cost for new pads and rotors. That is, assuming rotors are included.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Unless the OP drives like a maniac in stop/go traffic, there's no way the car should need brakes. Sounds like they're attempting to "brake" open your wallet for an extra $280 on a slow day. My brakes still hadn't worn even halfway past the chamfer by 33k miles. They'll be on the car a loooong time. 

Doing disc brakes is pretty easy and straightforward as long as you have even a little bit of mechanical ability.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Whenever anyone says/claims they've found something, I ALWAYS ask:

_"...WHAT are the *MEASUREMENTS* you got and WHAT are the *SPECIFICATIONS* they should be?"

_ and I demand those answer(s) be _"...in *WRITING*!"_


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

OP: Don't do it. Go somewhere else, if you needed new rotors you would FEEL it. If you were on metal, you would hear it. Chances are, they need money and i am sure th techs won't mind the labor. $280 is a whole lot of money for it, i can get it done down here for under 120



70AARCUDA said:


> Whenever anyone says/claims they've found something, I ALWAYS ask:
> 
> _"...WHAT are the *MEASUREMENTS* you got and WHAT are the *SPECIFICATIONS* they should be?"
> 
> _ and I demand those answer(s) be _"...in *WRITING*!"_


I do this with everything,


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> $280 is a very typical cost for new pads and rotors. That is, assuming rotors are included.
> 
> Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Maybe for a shop to do it. If you do it yourself you can get @175 pads and rotors. If you do just pads < 100. Unless you really ran your pads down and destroyed your rotors, you don't need to replace(or even turn) the rotors. Brakes have always been something I was good at replacing so I had trouble understanding several hundred dollars for such an easy job. The first thing is do you really need brakes? I doubt it.


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

My car has 37750 miles on it. The service tech said that i would need to get my brakes replaced soon or they will starting wearing on my rotors. The $280 does not include rotors. Thanks all for the advice, I have a friend that works in a shop and I will have him take a look at them and see what he thinks before I spend anything.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Pads are $60 and labor is around $75.

Got my vehicle inspected and and they told me my pads were separating from the metal backing. Had 28k on the car.

I've done a brake job myself (rotars pads and new brake fluid) and feel completely capable of doing it but had no where to do it or have the tools required. 


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Drewsiph87 said:


> My car has 37750 miles on it. The service tech said that i would need to get my brakes replaced soon or they will starting wearing on my rotors. The $280 does not include rotors. Thanks all for the advice, I have a friend that works in a shop and I will have him take a look at them and see what he thinks before I spend anything.


Walk away and find someone who won't rape your wallet. $280 for JUST PADS is a ridiculous rip-off. An OE replacement pad will be $25-$40. A performance ceramic pad will be $40-$70. $280 for a job that easy, even if they're doing the rears too, is just asinine, especially considering how easy the job is.

I'd offer them $125 and a bag of pizza rolls, and even that would be quite generous.


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

I believe the OE brakes are ceramic, cheapest ceramic I found were 50ish with a lifetime warranty from Advance Autoparts.. Problem is, nobody stocks them in Springfield. They ordered them for me today (with just a call, no payment) and said they would be in two days, if I found them elsewhere it was no problem, they would just keep them.. I was impressed! Have 58K on my '12 Eco MT and I heard a slight rub when I was backing out of the driveway this morning... I figure it's due...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Chris2298 said:


> I believe the OE brakes are ceramic, cheapest ceramic I found were 50ish with a lifetime warranty from Advance Autoparts.. Problem is, nobody stocks them in Springfield. They ordered them for me today (with just a call, no payment) and said they would be in two days, if I found them elsewhere it was no problem, they would just keep them.. I was impressed! Have 58K on my '12 Eco MT and I heard a slight rub when I was backing out of the driveway this morning... I figure it's due...


Where is that slight rub coming from? Are you sure it was from the front and not the rear?


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

Drewsiph87 said:


> My car has 37750 miles on it. The service tech said that i would need to get my brakes replaced soon or they will starting wearing on my rotors. The $280 does not include rotors. Thanks all for the advice, I have a friend that works in a shop and I will have him take a look at them and see what he thinks before I spend anything.


Check your service report- they should have mentioned it there under technician's note or something. 'Advised owner pads need to be replaced, 2 mm left' or something. If not, they are 100% ripping you off and in that case I would bring it to the manager's attention.
Even if you abuse the brakes driving on the street, less than 40,000 miles is unlikely to warrant a new set of pads, if so something's wrong with the rotors/ pads. If you race with those pads, it's possible.
$280 is ridiculous for just the pads.
Nice to know you have a friend that can take a look ...


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Where is that slight rub coming from? Are you sure it was from the front and not the rear?


I'm not 100% sure.. It sounded like the passenger front. Not loud, just the indicaters maybe? If I take them off and they're okay I'll pull the drums off. I just HATE drum brakes... I have a small scar in the dead center of my forehead from replacing drum brakes on my Z-71... I work a little safer now, however...


----------



## dfwtxpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

Chris2298 said:


> I just HATE drum brakes... I have a small scar in the dead center of my forehead from replacing drum brakes on my Z-71... I work a little safer now, however...


Hammer rebounded back into your forehead?

Seen it done! 

That is all.


----------



## wolfstone (May 25, 2011)

Just had new rear brakes and discs at 56000km that is really bad normal usage main roads moterways , i am very unhappy at having to change discs they should last at least 100000km.


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

Most places that do advertise 99 dollar brake jobs do not advertise it but 99 dollars is if they swap 4 disc pad sets with the cheapest pieces of crap ever made and they do absolutely nothing else. The minute they realize you have drum brakes they will usually tell you there is an additional cost because of the time (20 to 30 dollars). Also, they will not turn rotors or drums for that price and if that work is needed then the cost goes up, probably by about another 100 to 150 dollars and generally speaking they'll want to replace parts since that is where they make more of their money. You can take your wheel off and gauge how badly your rotors are or with the right wheels you can just look through and tell. Make sure it is cool and if you run your thumbnail over the rotor and can feel ridges in it then it either needs to be turned or replaced. 
'
Personally I can not wait until it comes time to do brakes because I'll be upgrading to EBC front rotors and EBC pads all around.


----------

